# Possible Purchase #3



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Hey, I am looking down two avenues now (1) purchase a jumper prospect filly and have it hauled up to me. (2) have my mare bred AI to an outside stallion. I see good and bad things about each

Anyway...I had contacted this lady a while ago, and she just got back to me with this video. I asked her again for conformation photos. 

This filly is by Landkonig, and has Le Champion as the damsire. she

The lady is asking $3,800
She is a coming 3 year old

Here is the video link:




 



 




Anyway...opinions on her?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

She looks nice, I love her floating trot, I don't know how to judge whether she would be good at jumping though. She looks quite fat in those videos.


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think she is a very nice mover, and the ption of buying a coming three year old over breeding is you won't have as long to wait


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Angela, I like her. Nice mover, seems balanced and very flashy.

As for your second option, I like your first idea better. It would take 4 years once bred to get to the place that filly is now and you know what you are getting with the 3 year old. You have no real idea what you will get when you breed and it cost a good deal of time and money to get there.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> Anyway...I had contacted this lady a while ago, and she just got back to me with this video. I asked her again for conformation photos.
> 
> This filly is by Landkonig, and has Le Champion as the damsire. she
> 
> ...


Here is an honest opinion based on seeing a TON of WBs. 

Nice conformation with pretty head and seems sensible in spite of the odd spook.

What I also see is average movement for a WB. Not as free in the shoulder to put her in the really good category (from an average category). No overtrack at walk. Canter Ok but not exceptional. Trot is average and not as free as I would like and seems tied in at the elbows and her shoulder angle indicates she should do better. I based the trot analysis from when she is trotting normally and not after a spook.

Overall at about $3,500.00 she would be priced right but not a bargain.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

... I agree with Spyder although I wouldn't put her in the "average" warmblood category.
Her walk is ok from what I can see.
Her trot is average.
Her canter is poor.
I would like to see her over fences and why isn't she undersaddle? It takes 5 minutes to set up a chute and another 5 to tack her up.
I'd walk past this one based on again seeing tons of warmbloods of much better quality.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't like her much either. Her movement appears very stilted to me for some reason, particularily at the trot. 
now, to be fair to her, it doesn't actually help that she's all wired up. some people think that that shows movement nicely, to have them go free, with tail straight up, but in effect, it sometimes makes a nice mover look like a hyped up bunny, and normal flowing movement appears short and choppy because the horse gets so excited. sometimes its better if you see them go on a lunge line...
but based on what I see from the video, I'd pass on her as well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I would like to see her over fences and why isn't she undersaddle? It takes 5 minutes to set up a chute and another 5 to tack her up.
> I'd walk past this one based on again seeing tons of warmbloods of much better quality.


While I agree with most of your critique, I do have to point out that this filly is _coming_ 3; I would not expect to see any undersaddle work done (possibly started with carrying a saddle, but not carrying a rider) and I personally don't like to chute horses (at least with big jumps) till 4 or 5. A small x or vertical isn't going to hurt, but I would hate to see a young horse jumping big just to show it off. 

This is my take, perhaps the owner is of a similar thought to me.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the feedback on her. It really helps to get several sets of eyes.  

back to the search...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

She is cute, but i know nothing about warmbloods, so i cant help ya. Nice indoor arena though, i wouldnt mind taking that lol


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

reining girl said:


> She is cute, but i know nothing about warmbloods, so i cant help ya. Nice indoor arena though, i wouldnt mind taking that lol


No kidding!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

She looks very Arab-ish. Warmbloods are supposed to have big, lofty gaits, and her movements are rather choppy. She doesn't look that bad conformation-wise, but if you compare her to other warmbloods, she's not that great.


----------

